# Who is the theologion BERKOUWER, G. C. ?



## Reena Wilms (Apr 30, 2004)

I know that he was from the Netherlands, but does anyone knows if his dogmatic studies are worthy and good ?

There are serveral of his studies (sin, the church, sacraments) transelated in english.

Ralph


----------



## yeutter (May 1, 2004)

G. C. Berkouwer has a low view of the nature of extent of scriptural authority.


----------



## Harrie (May 1, 2004)

NR #1996-016: Dutch Reformed Leader Dr. G.C. Berkouwer Passes Away

Dr. G.C. Berkouwer, a past president of the synod of the Gereformeerde Kerken in Nederland and one of the most influential theologians in modern Dutch Reformed history, passed away on January 25 at the age of 92. Berkouwer played a key role in the events that led to the 1944 deposition of Dr. Klaas Schilder and subsequent split in the GKN. Initially regarded as a leading conservative, Berkouwer gained increasing prominence in ecumenical circles and became an advocate and defender of more progressive positions in the GKN.

NR #1996-016: For Immediate Release
Dutch Reformed Leader Dr. G.C. Berkouwer Passes Away

by Al Vanderheide, Editor, Windmill Herald
from reports in Nederlands Dagblad, Reformatorisch Dagblad, Friesch Dagblad
Distributed by United Reformed News Service
[Translation from the Dutch courtesy of Dr. Nelson Kloosterman]

VOORHOUT, The Netherlands (February 10, 1996) -- The well-known Reformed theologian Dr. Gerrit C. Berkouwer passed away on January 25 at the age of 92. He had retired as professor at the Free University of Amsterdam. Berkouwer also played a critical role in modern Dutch church history, since he was the president of the [Gereformeerde Kerken in Nederland] general synod of 1943-1945, whose decisions occasioned the church split of 1944 known as the Liberation (Vrijmaking). While he was still living, both friend and foe described Berkouwer as captivating, well-read, influential and cosmopolitan.

Almost everybody agrees as well that Berkouwer's thinking underwent a shift. Observers committed to Reformed orthodoxy indicate that, especially during the 1950's, Berkouwer departed from the classic Reformed viewpoint on several issues. For example, a comparison between his earlier and later writings shows a shift of viewpoint regarding matters like the authority of Scripture and original sin.

The Liberation and Kuitert

Especially theologian Dr. Harry M. Kuitert has been pleased with the development of Berkouwer's thought. Berkouwer in turn, in an interview on the occasion of his own ninetieth birthday, defended Kuitert's book Het algemeen betwijfeld christelijk geloof (The Catholic Doubted Christian Faith).
[i:6857dca1da](note: Kuitert is one of the most liberal theologians of Holland. In his last work he has come to deny that God exists.)[/i:6857dca1da]

Berkouwer was a prolific writer. In 1990, at the age of 86, his largest book was published, Zoeken en vinden (Seeking and Finding). In that volume Berkouwer narrated a number of memories and experiences from more than seventy years of theological endeavor. The professor of dogmatics was himself
one of the main characters in this book.

In this volume, Berkouwer analyzed the struggle within the Reformed Churches in the Netherlands which led to a church split during World War II. Berkouwer was president of the GKN general synod which met off and on from 1943 until 1945 -- the synod which deposed Dr. Klaas Schilder, Dr. S. Greijdanus, and numerous other officebearers. In later years, Berkouwer gradually reached the conclusion that the successive synods held throughout those years had really backed those opposed to the synodical decisions into a corner. Looking back across the distance of several decades, Berkouwer felt that the synod at which he himself presided should have done things differently.
Berkouwer stimulated among many of his students a love for theology. A total of forty-two students obtained their doctorates under his sponsorship and guidance. From this group, several became teachers of theology themselves. In
1971 Dr. G.W. de Jong obtained his doctorate from the John Calvin Academy in Kampen with a dissertation about Berkouwer's theology.

Berkouwer was born in The Hague and raised in Zaandam, but his fame spread around the world by means of his many publications. In 1932 he obtained his doctorate from the Free University, with a dissertation entitled Geloof en Openbaring in de nieuwe Duitse theologie (Faith and Revelation in Recent German Theology). In addition he wrote, among other works, Karl Barth (1936), Het probleem der Schriftkritiek (The Problem of Scripture Criticism, 1936), Wereldoorlog en theologie (World War and Theology, 1945), Conflict met Rome (Conflict With Rome, 1948), De triomf der genade in de theologie van Karl
Barth (The Triumph of Grace in the Theology of Karl Barth, 1954), and Vaticaans Concilie en de nieuwe theologie (The Second Vatican Council and Recent Theology). In 1949 the first volume of his eighteen-volume Studies in Dogmatics appeared in the Netherlands.

Berkouwer was a well-known theologian beyond the Netherlands as well. A large number of his books have been translated into English and published in North America. Berkouwer participated in various international projects. In
1962 he was an observer at the Second Vatican Council in Rome.

[Edited on 5-1-2004 by Harrie]


----------



## Preach (May 1, 2004)

I think Dr. R.C Sproul Sr. went to that University (founded by kuyper?) to study under Berkouer. If Berkouer deviated from Reformational principles in the 1950's and Sproul was born in 1939?, why would Dr. Sproul study under him? Any thoughts?


----------

